# resprayers in/around pontypridd



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

does anyone know of a decent resprayer in the pontypridd area? my car has some peeling lacquer which needs peeling back and respraying unfortunately 

not looking to spend a fortune, but want a decent job for matching the paint and something that will last a few years yet!

cheers guys.


----------



## masakabassist (Jul 14, 2010)

I've no idea if you've had it done yet but there is a body shop in the Maritime Ind Est. They did my Fiesta and did a cracking job 

James


----------



## EsiFlow (Dec 25, 2010)

Maybe a little far from you, but i've had some paintwork done recently by Spraycraft in Pontypool. Not the cheapest job, but he really is very good, and I'm pretty fussy.

(T): 01495 774797

Contact: Clinton Davies

HTH!


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Matt Edwards at Spraytek - 07817 394832

best guy around




























give him a ring and tell him Gar Green sent you


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Gar, where is he based?

Does he give good prices?


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

he does the work in Llantwit Major, but he lives in Bridgend, so its not to far away at all


----------

